# joint Russian-US "Garbala" radar facility, Azerbaijian



## CougarKing (16 Mar 2009)

So suddenly Moscow is also interested in keeping tabs on Iran, one of its client states?  ???



> > *Russia intends to prolong its rent of the Gabala early warning anti-ballistic missile radar in Azerbaijan, and does not exclude US participation in maintaining the facility, said Russian FM Sergey Lavrov.
> >
> > Earlier on there was room for discussion whether NATO was airing the question of using the Gabala radar once Russia’s lease of the defense facility finishes in 2012.
> >
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Mar 2009)

The facility is crumbling and lacks the latest technology - computers ect. The Russians are building a new radar in the North Caucasus which will make this one unnecessary. It would make more sense just to build a new facility rather than use the exisiting structure. The real value for the Russians would be their ability to steal our technology and monitor what we are doing.


----------

